# January Pricing Increases?



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Jon:

Have you heard anything about pricing increases for the new 3 series (2003/2004 6 speed facelift)? I recall someone saying that price increases occur in January, which seems logical given the introduction of the HP and facelift e46's.

Of course, the info might not be available until the official introduction in Detroit....
so I'm probably jumping the gun. I'd just like to get the info before I start my ED negotiations.

Thanks


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

No price increases on the horizon...


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I think RS/2 posted that there were price increases happening in Europe.


----------



## Chris908 (Sep 19, 2002)

Jon, is their not a price increase on all 3series across the country. I was going to order a 330 ci a few days ago (Dec 20, 02) and the deal seamed very reasonable. The salesman told me that he would only be able to give me the deal until 12/31/02, because the rates and prices were increasing 1/1/03. The deal was as follows.

330ci
metallic (orient blue)
sport/prem
nav
leather 
bi-xenon

msrp was around 43,500
didnt negotiate a price but on a 39 month lease/0 down/ just paying 2500 for tax, title, etc... the lease was 499 per month. oes this seam good to you, Keep in mind I hadnt negotiated anything, I took the price that the sales manager gave me which was msrp.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

That is good to know. Thanks Jon.


----------

